# Wissant Aire



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We used the "new" aire in Wissant the night before our Eurotunnel booking. It's an excellent place to stop, well signed, spacious, flat, hard standing with facilities to dump your waste. Plus FREE


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Friant - with facilities to dump your waste. 

Waste water only - not Cassette. 

Unless grate (marked with red arrow) is the disposal point - no water on site to flush away effluence.

Park as far away from waste drop as it does smell!

It's a handy Aire for Calais and easy to find but no EHU or water.

Boulangerie 10 mins walk.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've used Wissant a couple of times. I quite like it, although access is down some bumpy, narrow lanes.

We normally use Gravelines (the other way, but still within 20 mins of ports / Eurotunnel), and you can use the dump point at the service for free. I normally carry 3, 1-litre bottles of "swilling water" for times when the cassette needs emptying but there's no water available.

Gerald


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

water in village at camp site if needed


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Make sure you park well away from the buses. They started up evervry half hour onwards from 6am and ran thair engines for half an hour before moving off. Presumably to get heater and demister working.

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, used it loads of times, don't park on the road side though a bit noisy as are those buses! We used Keith's well arrowed grate to empty the loo, that seemed to be what everyone else was doing.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gravelines*



geraldandannie said:


> We've used Wissant a couple of times. I quite like it, although access is down some bumpy, narrow lanes.
> 
> We normally use Gravelines (the other way, but still within 20 mins of ports / Eurotunnel), and you can use the dump point at the service for free. I normally carry 3, 1-litre bottles of "swilling water" for times when the cassette needs emptying but there's no water available.
> 
> Gerald


We have used Wissant (shhhh).

Can Never find the Gravelines ones, new or old.

But we have found a new one at the Estuary Grande Fort Phillipe.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

geraldandannie said:


> We've used Wissant a couple of times. I quite like it, although access is down some bumpy, narrow lanes.
> Gerald


?? I don't remember that, it's at the side of the main road hence parking for coaches :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Gravelines*



teemyob said:


> Can Never find the Gravelines ones, new or old.
> 
> But we have found a new one at the Estuary Grande Fort Phillipe.
> 
> TM


Gravelines Marina 50.98763 2.12249


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone can download my POI file for TOMTOM here 23 stops
http://www.mediafire.com/?0pdzuenuq58xq3b

AND if you want the donkey icon
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xpxlbquzmrdc9zj


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you after downloading GO TO http://www.poieditor.com/ and load the file it will look like this. Just select any aire on the right and the map will go to it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You can select SATELLITE view too to confirm there are vans there


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW VERY IMPORTANT at POI editor DO NOT download anything it is just stuff you DONT want. The editor is online only just select the 
LOAD POI FILE tab and upload it from your PC


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Tried to empty our cassette there, got 6foot from it turned and walked away the stench was terrible some nice folks had emptied theirs in the grey water grid.

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Grande Fort Phillipe*

I have added Grande for Phillipe to the database.

But here is some info if you need it.

We found This one as we went to St Malo Les Baines which had been closed. Then tried to find the two address we had for Gravelines and failed.

But ened up here which was nice.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is this it? looks like an out of date satellite view as bays are not marked out. I'll add it to my POI file cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OK I've added it to my Techno stops POI file , it now has 27 stops
http://www.mediafire.com/?28ab1fi35f319h6

Only spitting distance from Gravelines


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Grande Fort Phillipe*



teemyob said:


> I have added Grande for Phillipe to the database.
> 
> But here is some info if you need it.
> 
> ...


Trev, its already in the database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4541

Re Malo les Bains, can you say which one has closed as there are two there.

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I wants updating to 8 marked bays Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I wants updating to 8 marked bays Pete


All done :wink: .

Pete


----------

